# Do follicles continue to grow after trigger shot? - few other questions too



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm just going through my first ivf cycle, responding slow & been having scans every other day, today my clinic have done my final scan before collection with the following results - 4x 16mm, 2x15mm, 2x14mm, 2x13mm, 1x12mm & I have a few baby's that were not counted as too small.

I had my final menopur jab at 4pm today, I have to trigger with gonasi tomorrow evening & have my egg collection on friday , 

Will my follies grow any more? Those sizes above that I've noted were from today's scan. 

I know the trigger matures eggs but do they continue to grow after trigger (gonasi is my trigger drug)

I'm a bit worried about how many eggs I'll get at collection, what do you estimate based on the above?

xxx thanks xxx


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Hun they sure do. I had my scan in the Wednesday and had if my memory serves me right 4x 16 3x 15 and others and I ended up with 5x 20
And 1x 17 plus loads of 13 and 14s x


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry should of added I triggers last Wednesday
Night after that scan then had ec on the Friday x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks ellas mummy, it's so nerve racking isn't it? 

How were you at egg collection? I'm being sedated & I'm sh itt ing it lol really scared xxx


----------

